# Phragmipedium Yelva Mihre ( Rosalie Dixler × Phragmipedium kovachii )



## vandacee (Mar 30, 2021)

Phragmipedium Yelva Mihre ( Rosalie Dixler × Phragmipedium kovachii )


----------



## monocotman (Mar 30, 2021)

Lovely. It’s a fantastic grex,
David


----------



## abax (Mar 30, 2021)

Gorgeous color! Is this a first bloom?


----------



## musa (Mar 31, 2021)

Marvelous!
Do you have a foto of it's habit?


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 31, 2021)

Nice one! Love the color.


----------



## Hien (Mar 31, 2021)

exquisite color


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2021)

Hmmm, I only see a box with an X in the middle!


----------



## awesomei (Mar 31, 2021)

Fantastic! First bloom. Mine has it's first bud!


----------



## abax (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm hopeful. Mine is still not large enough to bloom, but this makes me love it even more.


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 31, 2021)

Spectacular!


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 1, 2021)

Amazing color, how big is the bloom?


----------



## KateL (Apr 9, 2021)

Awesome. I’m like Angela - mine are still young, but maybe soon . . .


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 18, 2021)

Lovely color! True red.

The pouch looks exactly like mine!

Petals and sepal are a bit wavy but sometimes corrects in the second flower. I'm curious to see that when it opens.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2021)

Not for my eyes, I guess.


----------

